# Who has kids here?



## Jim (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a 5 year old boy and a 3 year old girl. The reason I ask Is I am going to try something to keep the kids motivted in school. So I am just trying to get a feel for how many of us have kids that will be or are in school.

Let me know about your future Tinboaters here.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a six year old boy and future tournament partner. We've started already working on the congratulation speeches LOL.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a 5 year old boy
and 7 and 9 year old girls

Man, those girl pics are really old, they don't much like going with me anymore!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 6, 2007)

I (we) have two boys. One is 10 the other is 8. As far as the motivation in school; well honestly my wife and I prayed that they would enjoy school and I really think they do. Also we let them do a lot of extra curricular activities like basketball,softball,etc. So needless to say, We stay pretty busy running back and forth to practices and games but it sure is worth it!! All I can say I guess is good luck!! :wink:


----------



## hckystud36 (Apr 23, 2007)

i am a kid and i stay motivated in school with some extracurriculur activities

basically, in order for me to play hockey and fish, i have to do well in school, so this is a good motivation


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2007)

JustFishN and I do. One Boy 13 and one Girl 5. The Boy don't seam to like fishing BUT the little girl seams to LOVE it. I also remember when I was 13 I really wasn't big into fishing either. As I got older I just seamed to pick up on fishing.


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2007)

No children but I have lots of nieces and nephews. They love to fish as much as I do, so I take them all the time. They are now graduating from sunfish to catfish and bass and are a blast to take fishing. Of course, I get to return them once fishing is over and the resume squabbling.


----------



## cjensen (May 15, 2007)

4 year old boy that asks to go fishing just about every morning. Our fishing trips only last about 20 minutes but I'm happy to walk the shore with him any day...


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 2, 2007)

I will be a first time dad this October of a beautiful little girl...only person who I'll be happy to be outished by


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

Well im a kid IN school if that counts for anything. My motivation is good grades= gettin to skip more to hunt and fish...  

I usually skip first 2 days of bow and if there is school first 2 days of gun(we get the rest of the week off)....then a bunch of days for fishin in the spring...


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 3, 2007)

I have one daughter, who's 12. She's really into the outdoors (hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, snorkeling, swimming, rafting/canoeing, you get the idea). Here's a couple of pics, one of her first big game, a young blacktail deer, shot last year with new new Savage .243 at 250 yards. The other is a more recent shot of her with a nice bass she caught on a 1/16 oz jig.


----------



## GatorTom (Jul 9, 2007)

I have 2 boys (3 and 6) that both love to go fishing (although the 3 year old likes going fast in the boat more). We also have a little girl due in October.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

GatorTom, Thanks for joining!  

2 kids and 1 on the way? No more fishing for you! lol!


----------



## GatorTom (Jul 9, 2007)

I just take them with me. My oldest has been fishing with me since before he was 2. Now I can't go without him or he gets mad.


----------

